# Western 1000 salt spreader problems!!!!



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys, my brother and I went out to salt our commercial properties last night and everything was working fine on our salt spreader when we left home but as soon as we got to the first shopping center the salter stopped working. Yea we had to do 5 hotels and 2 shopping centers by hand lol We took it to the shop this morning and they said a fuse blew (we had never used the salter before and it was brand new) We came back to hit one of the other hotels better today and the fuse blew another 2 times. Can any of you guys think of what could be causing this?? Thanks, I appreciate the feed back...i really dont want my customers to be upset with me my first year


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Did you load the salter before you left the shop? Dis it happen after not using the spreader for a while? I make sure to get out and spin the auger by hand every time I get to a new site. Sometimes the salt settles after driving down the road or the little bit at the end of the auger gets wet from the snow and hardens up causing stress on the motor which pops the fuse. I'd bet it's blowing on startup not during operation. If the spinner doesn't start immediately (right away, not 2 seconds later) then shut it off, walk back and spin it by hand, then turn it on. Or depending on how you like your brother have him spin it while you sit in the truck and flip the switch...


----------



## okmetoo (Oct 13, 2002)

sounds like a short some where to me.


----------



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

We loaded it up before we left the first time....but once we got to the hotel after we thought the problem had been fixed we loaded on sight and the fuse kept blowing...Im thinking something is off in the wiring this is a brand new spreader and a 2010 F-350...we just went n bought 25 extra fuses lol hopefully we can find the problem here


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

make sure the bottom bearing is not froze up, if you can turn the spinner by hand check the motor.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with the above...make sure it appears to be spinning correctly and not bent in anyway. Make sure you grease everything up too! Start with the wiring at the salter and make sure all the connections look good and work your way up the truck and check every single wire and connection. If you had someone else install it, double check the work. I dont trust every toothless "installer"


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Did you ever figure out the cause of the problem?


----------



## cecilmac (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like u have a bad wire harness take it back to the dealer ...


----------

